# Newly built PC crashes when gaming and watching netflix?



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello, feel free to move this post if its in the wrong place but I need some help!

I've never owned a pc before so I was excited to build my own computer. I got some help picking out the parts and I assembled it myself. I was very careful about discharging any static electricity while handling the parts. I got it to work fairly easily and it works great for normal use. Unfortunately I can only play for about 20-30 minutes and my computer seems to do a restart (a reboot?), and since the only reason I got a PC was to game I'm pretty disappointed. When watching netflix I get a little bit more time before it crashes.

Here are the parts i used:
•MSI H97 Gaming 3 Motherboard
•Intel i5-4430 CPU
•Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X Video card
•Seasonic M12II-620W PSU
•G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4gb RAM

I'm fairly certain it isn't heat related because when I check the bios after it turns back on its only about 42-43 degrees. I have the latest driver for my video card, so I'm pretty sure it's not the either. Might be the PSU

Its safe to say I have no idea. 
Thanks!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

check the temps for the graphics card.

download CPUID core temp and post a screenshot.

It could be a psu issue but you have the best make on the market so it's doubtful. Please go into your BIOS and take down your psu voltages which are the 3.3v, 5v and 12v


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok well I've been playing for the longest I ever have on this computer, a solid hour and I think you're right about the graphics card temp. Because in order to monitor the temps and play the game I don't have the game in full screen which I think causes less stress on the card therefore less heat?

The hottest the Graphics Card has gotten is 62 degrees and right now its sitting at 61. CPU is around 48 degrees.

Also I have no idea how to post a screen shot onto this website


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum

For posting a screenshot:

How to Post a Screenshot | Tech Support Forum

and see section two of uploading a file:

Posting Help


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok as mentioned before I've been able to play for much longer when not in full screen. This is after about 1-2H of playing.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

please play in full screen mode with hardware monitor in the background.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Also:


> Please go into your BIOS and take down your psu voltages which are the 3.3v, 5v and 12v


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

The problem with playing in full screen and having hardware monitor in the back is that I can't see the temperature of it when my PC shuts off and reopening the monitor doesn't help either because when I open it it says its only around 33 degrees when it was saying around 60-65 when it shuts off not playing in full screen.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How long until the PC shuts down? It shouldn't take to long for the temps to rise.

Did you happen to get the voltages as well?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a cpu can go from 0 to 100 degrees c in one second. So it is possible when your seeing it at 33 by the time you switch the temp monitoring software off it has risen to bad levels.

Although 65 is nothing to worry about if your thermal paste and cooler are on properly.


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

I just tried to play Batman Arkham City for the first time and got about 20 seconds into the tittle screen and it shut down.
Someone asked about voltage? so here they are right after it booted up again:
3.3v=3.392 5v=5.040 12v=12.096


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are all of your drivers fully up-to-date?


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

I know that I have the latest for my video card. Are there any other drivers I need?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Reinstall the video card driver again anyways. It may have installed incorrectly.


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah I did that and it didn't fix anything


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your motherboard supports onboard video. I would suggest you try and use that to see if the PC still crashes.


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Well I got batman Arkham City to play by cranking all of my fans to max in BIOS, the computer is really loud now but its not crashing


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a heat issue then.

I would recommend you reapply the thermal paste on your CPU first to see if that was overheating. If the problem is there, you can try to replace the thermal paste on the GPU as well.


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Well i was playing and it shut down again even with the fans on high then as it was turning back on it shut off again and again after that so I unplugged the computer and reapplied thermal paste to the CPU and tried turning the computer back on but it wont turn back on. didnt think it would be this god damn difficult to set this thing up and knowing my luck Ive probably damaged the damn thing since when I hit the power button for the first time the led's on the motherboard flashed quickly but didnt come on.


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Like absolutely nothing happens when I hit the power button. The only thing I can see is when I hold down the power button a blue LED flashes pretty quickly and for a couple seconds. In the Motherboard manual if the LED is on it apparently means 'debug'


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the CPU fan connected to the motherboard fan header?

Did you take out the CPU to reply the paste or leave it in its socket?

Step-by-step, what did you do?


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Well I figured it out, I took it to a repair shop and apparently I plugged in the the PSU in the wrong way and it got ruined and almost took the Mother Board with it. I have not idea how that happened because I thought they only plugged in one way. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is quite confusing as it does only go in one way, but okay...

Did changing the thermal paste have any help solving the issue?


----------



## MrGoldRiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Well I go pick up the computer tomorrow so ill see what he says. I'm super confused now that you've told me that in indeed only goes one way, but he said 100% thats what was wrong with it. Its also too late to call them to ask what they meant by me plugging it in upside down. If it was my fault then alright whatever, but if the part was defective i want to return it.

I didn't get to turn on the computer after putting thermal paste on the CPU because thats when it wouldnt turn on.


----------

